# Grocery store supplements



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone use things like garlic powder and brewers yeast from the grocery. If so how and how much? Some pigeon supply places say theirs are human grade like that's a good thing?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

mmmm i dont trust it,even if everyone uses it and its all safe. i dont know why. only thing id get for the birds at the grocery store would be peanuts, greens, garlic cloves, and frozen welches grape juice.....


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I put V-8 Juice on the feed for my YB team once a week last year and had great results.....not sure the juice had anything to do with it but it sure didn't hurt.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone tried Red Bull.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

grifter said:


> Anyone tried Red Bull.


I personally used tea a lot back in the mid 90's I won a lot of diplomas my grandpa laughed at me but I beat him a lot


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Good thread... What does the grape juice/V-8 do? I know most guys here get their ACV from the pigeon supply places or what-not but I do buy mine from the grocery store.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I use garlic from the grocery store, also ACV, rice, deer corn, dog food, dog bowls for nest bowls...you can get a lot of stuff from the feed store and the health food store. I try to not pay shipping if I can get something local. The birds don't know if you bought it at the grocery store or had it shipped from half way around the world.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

V-John said:


> Good thread... What does the grape juice/V-8 do? I know most guys here get their ACV from the pigeon supply places or what-not but I do buy mine from the grocery store.


Put the frozen grape juice in their water...for the vitamins and grape sugar.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

kingdizon said:


> Put the frozen grape juice in their water...for the vitamins and grape sugar.


Huh. Learn something new every day. Thanks!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

V8 tomato juice would be acidic.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

A lot of clubs ban caffeine so energy drinks, tea, and coffee are bad ideas. I use safflower oil from Walmart since a 50lb bag of safflower is over $40 so it's better off to use the oil which works just as well.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> A lot of clubs ban caffeine so energy drinks, tea, and coffee are bad ideas. I use safflower oil from Walmart since a 50lb bag of safflower is over $40 so it's better off to use the oil which works just as well.


I was going to say the same thing about caffeine. They test our birds and we aren't aloud to have any caffeine in our birds here. We aren't aloud to use it because it's a stimulant plus they say the use of tea covers up theophylline use because theophylline is natuarlly in tea in small amounts. The reason Theophylline is banned is because it's a bronchodilator and they banned all bronchodilators.

As for stuff from the grocery store. I use alot of stuff from the grocery store on the birds. I really don't buy much from the feed place or pigeon supply places except for feed and medications on the rare occasion.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have got Brewers Yeast, sunflower oil , safflower oil from the grocery store before. I would spray the oil on the feed then sprinkle the Brewers Yeast on the feed till I could see it good. If I do want to stick something to the feed now I use cold pressed flaxseed oil from farm and fleet. As far as garlic powder I think the heat processing kills any thing good in it so I have used garlic oil from the supply stores before but then again you have to pay the shipping. I hear many people use the ACV and fresh garlic cloves and I am thinking about trying it together because I heard Ad Schaerlaeckens talked about it in his interview but the water freezes so fast here now most things in the water are a waste for me.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

ERIC K said:


> I have got Brewers Yeast, sunflower oil , safflower oil from the grocery store before. I would spray the oil on the feed then sprinkle the Brewers Yeast on the feed till I could see it good. If I do want to stick something to the feed now I use cold pressed flaxseed oil from farm and fleet. As far as garlic powder I think the heat processing kills any thing good in it so I have used garlic oil from the supply stores before but then again you have to pay the shipping. I hear many people use the ACV and fresh garlic cloves and I am thinking about trying it together because I heard Ad Schaerlaeckens talked about it in his interview but the water freezes so fast here now most things in the water are a waste for me.


Nope not garlic powder, use garlic cloves!

Take one garlic clove break it up and place in blender, then add 12 oz of olice oil or safflower oil (your preferance) puree till even consistancy then place in 200z bottle. add additional oil till bottle in nearly full and shake well before each use.

as for brewers yeast dont over do it, but you can place it on feed after the oil and they get the best. oil, garlic and brewers yeast!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

lawman said:


> Nope not garlic powder


That's what I said brother.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> Anyone use things like garlic powder and brewers yeast from the grocery. If so how and how much? Some pigeon supply places say theirs are human grade like that's a good thing?


I would get those things from the grocery if I used them. I suppose human grade goes through more purity checks than suppliments for just animal consumption.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

idk bout getting yeast and garlic powder from the store though, i dunno if they have all the same nutrients/supplements/whatever that the pigeon branded ones do...and you never know some pigeon products may have more nutrients then human grade products
That Welches Grape Juice thing i learned from Lavender Hill Lofts. LOL,he said some of the "ol' timers" from UK might be a lil peeved that he made a video giving away their "secret".. its friggin grape juice not a flux capacitor!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

kingdizon said:


> idk bout getting yeast and garlic powder from the store though, i dunno if they have all the same nutrients/supplements/whatever that the pigeon branded ones do...and you never know some pigeon products may have more nutrients then human grade products
> That Welches Grape Juice thing i learned from Lavender Hill Lofts. LOL,he said some of the "ol' timers" from UK might be a lil peeved that he made a video giving away their "secret".. its friggin grape juice not a flux capacitor!


I was watching my Ad Schaerlaeckens DVD the other day and he said that his friend Boeman would tell him that feeding of the birds was the least important thing for racing. I don't think that the grape juice "secret" is going to make or break anyone race season.


----------

